# Men that call....



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

their cars "SHE" or "HER"

FFS they are CARS not women, get a life or a real woman, FFS!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

What do you call yours then Lisa??


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> What do you call yours then Lisa??


"It" or "the car", obviously.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> their cars "SHE" or "HER"
> 
> FFS they are CARS not women, get a life or a real woman, FFS!


I'd agree with that. What's worse are people that actually name their cars. I might have been the only MINI S owner that had an unnamed car. Hell, we even call our dog "bitch". It's a she. :wink: That's a true statement, but she does actually have a name.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> their cars "SHE" or "HER"
> 
> FFS they are CARS not women, get a life or a real woman, FFS!


I agree. Can't stand that.

Joe


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call yours then Lisa??
> ...


You seem like a pretty cool chick...er, woman, lady, female, ...

Whatever you're looking up at must be interesting. Looks like you're looking up as you're ironing your husband's shirt. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Pish flame Lisa - I find it more offensive that men refer to their spouses as "the wife".

Who gives a toss about a car.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

saint said:


> Pish flame Lisa - I find it more offensive that men refer to their spouses as "the wife".
> 
> Agreed. Of the two, the latter is worse.
> 
> Joe


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Is it OK to call my blow-up "Dolly"?

:roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

s3_lurker said:


> Is it OK to call my blow-up "Dolly"?
> 
> :roll:


It all depends on how many holes she has. :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> their cars "SHE" or "HER"
> 
> FFS they are CARS not women, get a life or a real woman, FFS!


Apparently, it's a relic-of-language, leftover from our past, and no longer acceptable or relevant.

Cars used to be unreliable, needed extortionate amounts of TLC to get going and keep going, were expensive to maintain, and would breakdown when you needed them most.

Hence the implied comparison to the male's female companion, through use of "she" and "her".

But as I said, it's just no longer relevant.

Cars are developed a lot over the last few decades.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

must be due to the fact the cars, like women are temperament. As such they need a good thrashing every weekend to keep all the parts lubricated and working correctly.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I was taught (at school, many, many years ago now) that any object that can contain another object was classified as feminine i.e. a car, boat etc and anything that couldn't was masculine like table, carpet etc.

We were encouraged to describe something as a 'she' her' or 'he' and I still do so sorry Lisa, but I still call a car a 'She or 'her' in certain circumstances - can't help it :?

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> their cars "SHE" or "HER"
> 
> FFS they are CARS not women, get a life or a real woman, FFS!


I call my car a she/her & "the wifes" fine with that.

More important things to flame about Lisa. "2/10 for effort , must try harder next time"


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

God you must have hated learning French then Lisa.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> God you must have hated learning French then Lisa.


La voiture

Le car

Le bateau.

Discuss.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Le sbian

Discuss


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Le sbian
> 
> Discuss


I had to look at that one for a while before penny dropped. lol


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Le sbian
> ...


The lesbian looked at it for a while before she (c)licked too.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

not bad.

If they were twins they may well lick alike. but not all twins lick alike.


----------

